# Wiper Limit Reduction at Willard Bay?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I an in support of lowering the Wiper limit at Willard Bay.
The current limit is 6 Wiper.
With lower stocking numbers and the high popularity of Wiper fishing at Willard Bay, the number of Wiper in Willard seem to be on the decline.
Many anglers say that it is harder to catch Wiper in the past few years than it was several years ago.
I agree.

If you would like to see the limit on Wiper lowered, please go to the DWR site and tell them.
There is a DWR Open House planned for Monday June 1st. at the Riverdale Sportsman's Warehouse.
It will be held from 4:00 pm to 8:00pm.
You can talk to some DWR personnel there.
This would be a great time to voice your opinion about Wiper limits and other issues that you may have.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Wiper Limit Reduction at Willard Bay*

I have no strong opinion one way or another on your proposal, but alternatively, maybe the DWR could raise the limit on ******* idiots that mess up the wiper hatchery program. 

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread


----------

